# Looking for Gringo 0mg 100ml



## TheV (26/11/17)

Who has stock of Gringo 0mg 100ml? Black Friday/Cyber Monday special would be a bonus 

@Rooigevaar, I tasted some of the 3mg and this stuff is MAGICAL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/11/17)

TheV said:


> Who has stock of Gringo 0mg 100ml? Black Friday/Cyber Monday special would be a bonus
> 
> @Rooigevaar, I tasted some of the 3mg and this stuff is MAGICAL!


Whhhaaatttt you had nic in ejuice. No wonder you so loopy  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheV (26/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Whhhaaatttt you had nic in ejuice. No wonder you so loopy
> 
> Sent from the abyss


And thats just a couple of puffs... imagine if I had to vape an entire 100ml of 3mg!


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/11/17)

TheV said:


> And thats just a couple of puffs... imagine if I had to vape an entire 100ml of 3mg!


Haha. That would be awesome to c  

Sent from the abyss


----------



## TheV (26/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Haha. That would be awesome to c
> 
> Sent from the abyss


You just want me to end up 6 feet under so that you can finally get your dirty paws on my Ohms!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/11/17)

TheV said:


> You just want me to end up 6 feet under so that you can finally get your dirty paws on my Ohms!


Damn. Caught out again

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 87hunter (26/11/17)

It's my new adv.
Couldn't find Panama that day and took a chance

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (26/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Damn. Caught out again


So close buddy, so close!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (26/11/17)

87hunter said:


> It's my new adv.
> Couldn't find Panama that day and took a chance


And that chance paid off 

Any vendor gonna have a special on the 30ml 0mg bottles? I'd also consider taking a couple of those

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (26/11/17)

TheV said:


> You just want me to end up 6 feet under so that you can finally get your dirty paws on my Ohms!



@TheV, @BioHAZarD is such an opportunist - let me collect the Ohms on Thursday for safekeeping. I'll make sure that he doesn't get it




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (26/11/17)

TheV said:


> Who has stock of Gringo 0mg 100ml? Black Friday/Cyber Monday special would be a bonus
> 
> @Rooigevaar, I tasted some of the 3mg and this stuff is MAGICAL!



Awesome!!! So glad you like it!!! even with nic in it!

You can ask your local store to stock it for you, if they have 3mg it will be easy for them to order the 0mg from us. Alternatively you can order from www.wienervapeshop.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @TheV, @BioHAZarD is such an opportunist - let me collect the Ohms on Thursday for safekeeping. I'll make sure that he doesn't get it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll find you  

Sent from the abyss


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (26/11/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> Awesome!!! So glad you like it!!! even with nic in it!
> 
> You can ask your local store to stock it for you, if they have 3mg it will be easy for them to order the 0mg from us. Alternatively you can order from www.wienervapeshop.co.za



@Rooigevaar - Gringo does not seem to be listed on your site. 

I will defenitely try this when I'm back is SA. I still have some Panama and thoroughly enjoying it 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (26/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Rooigevaar - Gringo does not seem to be listed on your site.
> 
> I will defenitely try this when I'm back is SA. I still have some Panama and thoroughly enjoying it
> 
> ...




AH!!! you are correct! With us opening the new shop and moving the lab it has slipped my mind completely!!

Will rectify tonight!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (26/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @TheV, @BioHAZarD is such an opportunist - let me collect the Ohms on Thursday for safekeeping. I'll make sure that he doesn't get it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I have 2 skelms gunning for my Ohms

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV (26/11/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> Awesome!!! So glad you like it!!! even with nic in it!
> 
> You can ask your local store to stock it for you, if they have 3mg it will be easy for them to order the 0mg from us. Alternatively you can order from www.wienervapeshop.co.za


Thanks @Rooigevaar! Much appreciated 

Will you be running a Cyber Monday special by any chance?


----------



## Rooigevaar (26/11/17)

Live on our site now! As always we prefer that you buy from your local store and order from us only if you can not get it there. 

Appreciate the support so much!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (26/11/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks @Rooigevaar! Much appreciated
> 
> Will you be running a Cyber Monday special by any chance?



Unfortunately not this year, but who know what may happen in 2018...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (26/11/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> Live on our site now! As always we prefer that you buy from your local store and order from us only if you can not get it there.
> 
> Appreciate the support so much!!!


Thanks. I'll chat to the locals first. If I don't come right I'll fall back on your site.

Btw, there is no nic selection on the Gringo on your site?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (26/11/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks. I'll chat to the locals first. If I don't come right I'll fall back on your site.
> 
> Btw, there is no nic selection on the Gringo on your site?



Fixed!! Thanks for the heads up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (26/11/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> Fixed!! Thanks for the heads up!


Awesome. Thanks for the quick fix. I look forward to getting some Gringo going!

As a side note... finally got around to grabbing a bottle of Panama yesterday. The stuff does not disappoint. Another winner for the BB

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

